# 2 Bilder angleichen



## Major (16. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade aus 2 Bildern eins zu machen, d.h. ich füge Personen von dem einen Bild in das andere ein. Jetzt ist das eine Bild aber anders belichtet und dadurch haben die Personen einen anderen Teint.

Wie muss ich vorgehen, damit ich die Gesichter von dem einen Bild auf die Gesichter des anderen Bildes anpasse?

Danke und Gruß
Major


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. April 2004)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die da z.B. wären:
Tonwertkorrekturen, Helligkeit und Kontrast ändern, per Kopierstempel oder Brush ein bisschen schummeln etc.
Zum Thema Fotomontage gibt es auch einiges Material beim guten Hr. Google und man mag es kaum glauben, auch bei tutorials.de


----------



## Lord Brain (17. April 2004)

DesignerInAction stellten vor kurzem ein kleines Plugin vor mit dem  das Farbklima eines Bildes auf ein anderes übertragen kann.
Das Plugin heißt Metrix und kan hier  gefunden werden...

Häufig kann man damit richtig gute Ergebnisse erzielen, manchmal kommen aber auch  Sachen heraus, die (farbtechnisch) völlig daneben sind.
Einen Versuch dürfte es aber wert sein


----------



## Major (17. April 2004)

@Lord Brain
Bei mir gab es da leider die schrecklichen Ergebnisse mit diesem Plugin also farbtechnisch sehr sehr daneben, dieses Plugin ist auch nur für Ver. 5.0 getestet und ich benutze mittlerweile CS

@radde ja die Möglichkeiten kenne ich, habe ja auch ein Handbuch und was Google ist, weiß ich auch, aber ich schreibe hier in ein Forum wo mir vielleicht Profis genau zu meinem Problem helfen können, wenn nicht brauche ich keine Antworten, die da sagen suche im Internet und irgendwo wirst Du was finden, die Deiner Sache ein wenig ähnelt usw. naja weißt schon was ich meine

Gruß
Major


----------



## extracuriosity (17. April 2004)

Also wenn du sowieso CS benutzt, dann gibt´s doch unter
>>Bild >>Anpassen >>Gleiche Farbe die Möglichkeit Bilder oder Ebenen farblich aufeinander abzustimmen. Soll laut Adobe gut klappen und für Fotostrecken geeignet sein, die unter verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Lord Brain (17. April 2004)

Du benutzt Photoshop CS?
Ich kenne diese Version zwar noch nicht, bilde mir aber ein gelesen zu haben, dass in PS-CS die Funktion des Farbklima-Angleichens bereits mitgeliefert ist...oder täusche ich mich da?

Was die Ausleuchtung anbelangt könntest du mit dem entsprechenden Filter (Beleuchtungseffekte glaube ich) arbeiten oder mit "Dodge" und "Burn" (kenne nur die engl. Bezeichnungen) arbeiten, um die unterschiedlich belichteten Regionen aufzuhellen oder abzudunkeln.
Eine andere "manuelle" Möglickkeit wäre, dass du evtl. die falsch belichteten Regionen markierst und dann mit der Auswahl neue Ebenen erstellst, die du je nachdem ob's Highlights oder Schatten sind mit schwarz oder weiß füllst und dann mit  Weichzeichnern, Tranzparenzen und Blendenfunktionen die Lichtverhältnisse auf den Personen nach deinem Willen mehr oder weniger gut beeinflussen kannst.

Das sind so die Methoden mit denen ich immer 'rumprobiere ... häufig kommt was anständiges dabei heraus und wenn nicht, fang ich von vorne an


----------



## extracuriosity (17. April 2004)

@Lord Brain



> Du benutzt Photoshop CS?
> Ich kenne diese Version zwar noch nicht, bilde mir aber ein gelesen zu haben, dass in PS-CS die Funktion des Farbklima-Angleichens bereits mitgeliefert ist...oder täusche ich mich da?



Wahrscheinlich hast du´s gerade eben hier gelesen, ein Posting über deinem.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. April 2004)

Hi Major,
ich finde ich habe dir schon einige genaue Hinweise für die Lösung deines Problemes gegeben. Ich will dir auch mit Sicherheit nicht deine Fähigkeiten absprechen (und außerdem kann ich nicht wissen welche Arbeitsweisen du schon kennst), aber um Fotos aneinander anzugleichen sind diese Methoden, Google für mehr Material (Plugins etc.) & tutorials.de ( da: Thema schon öfters behandelt ) sehr hilfreich. Deshalb habe ich sie auch als erstes genannt.

Vielleicht hätte ich mich ein bisschen besser ausdrücken können ...  denn ich bin nicht der Typ, der in einen Hilfesuchenden erst auf Google abwimmelt


----------

